# HELP!



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My gateway 166 got its new 10 gig drive and was running good. I installed a ethernet card and it didnt plug and play. Now all my PCI slots appear dead. My modem, ethernet, etc quit. Although my monitors card still works.

I was interrupted and a neighbor was alone with my computer apart for maybe 5 minutes. Phone call came in. I dont know if its something he did, me or just random chance.

The computer doesnt load / see the PCI slt stuff. Any ideas?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Pull all of the PCI cards out and see if it boots. If it does, start putting cards back in until it starts giving you trouble. Also try different slots with each card.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Could be ESD to the mainboard But most likely just a bad card. It's most likely the bad card would be in the lowest numbered slot (closest to the power supply) that doesn't have a working card (I assume your PCI video card is in slot 0, so the card in the next used slot is likely the bad card - though not for sure)


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

It will boot but wouldnt find or load the modem or other cards. Try tomorrow, oh thats today... Thanks


----------

